# إن  و  إذا



## Mejeed

(إنْ) الشَرطية و (إذا) الشَرطية..
ما الذي يرجح إستعمال أحداهما على الأخرى في الجملة؟
أم أن المسألة تخييرية في كل حال.

إن فعلت كذا فسيكون كذا.
إذا فعلت كذا فسيكون كذا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

إن تستخدم في حالة الأمر المحتمل الوقوع - أي يمكن وقوعه ويمكن عدم وقوعه، وإذا تستخدم في حالة الأمر المؤكد الوقوع أو المرجو وقوعه
في العامية العراقية نستخدم بصورة عامة إذا بمعنى إن الفصحى، ونستخدم لما بمعنى إذا الفصحى
فمثلا، نقول في العامية: إذا جعت تغدى بمعنى إن جعت فتغدّى - أي أننا لا نعلم إن كنت جائعا أم لا، فنقول لك إن كنت جائعا فتغدى وإن لم تكن فلا تتغدى
ونقول في العامية: لمّا يخلص الأكل تغدى بمعنى إذا جهز الأكل فتغدى، أي أننا نقول أن الأكل ليس جاهزا بعد ولكن حين يجهز، ونحن نتوقع أن يجهز، فعند ذلك تغدّى



Mejeed said:


> إن فعلت كذا فسيكون كذا.
> إذا فعلت كذا فسيكون كذا.


الفرق بين هاتين هو أن الأولى لا ترجّح أن تفعل كذا، ولكن إن فعلته فالنتيجة كذا أما الثانية فتقول أنك سوف تفعل كذا، وحين تفعله سوف يكون كذا

يقول تعالى في سورة الليل: وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى (1) وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا تَجَلَّى (2) لأن الليل والنهار آتيان كل يوم لا محالة حتى يأتي أمر الله ومعنى الآيتين: الليل حين يغشى والنهار حين يتجلّى
ويقول في سورة محمد آية 7: إِنْ تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ لأن النصر ليس مؤكدا بل هو مرتبط بنصرنا لله، فالمعنى هنا ليس "حين ننصر الله" فإنه ينصرنا، بل هو "إن نصرنا الله ينصرنا وإن لم ننصره لم ينصرنا".

هذا الكلام هو الأصل، ولكن الكثير من الذين يكتبون اليوم يخلطون بين إن وإذا، ربما لتأثرهم بالعامية


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أنني من الذين يخلطون بينهما ، ولكن ليس بعد هذا التوضيح إن شاء الله.
شكرا جزيلا ، وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------

